# Free legal orchestral scores for soundtracks? Is there such a thing



## Yogevs (Oct 18, 2020)

I was wondering if the only way to get access is to buy those $80+ score sheets books. Are there any free resources for that?
Is it even legal? There are a ton of guitar tabs and piano music sheet resources online - why not orchestral scores?


----------



## d.healey (Oct 18, 2020)

Some composers make their scores (or parts of their scores) available free of charge. 

Marco Beltrami for example - https://marcobeltrami.com/sheet-music/

If you're finding piano arrangements and tabs for free then they're probably not legal or official. Most music publishers charge for their work.


----------



## Yogevs (Oct 18, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Some composers make their scores (or parts of their scores) available free of charge.
> 
> Marco Beltrami for example - https://marcobeltrami.com/sheet-music/
> 
> If you're finding piano arrangements and tabs for free then they're probably not legal or official. Most music publishers charge for their work.



I'm fine with not official. Not legal is a different issue.


----------



## Uiroo (Oct 18, 2020)

Austin Wintory uploads some of his stuff with scores, maybe that's interesting for you.


----------



## robcs (Oct 21, 2020)

You can get some classic scores free on imslp.org - there’s a bunch of Korngold scores, on there, for example. RVW’s Sinfonia Antarctica is basically his music for the film Scott of the Antarctic. I’m sure you’ll find others if you explore


----------



## Yogevs (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks like there are findings to be find in sites like musescore









The Avengers Theme Song (full orchestra)


Download and print in PDF or MIDI free sheet music for The Avengers Main Theme by Alan Silvestri arranged by ThomVDM for Trombone, Tuba, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet in b-flat, Bassoon, Trumpet in b-flat, French horn, Contrabass, Timpani, Glockenspiel, Violin, Viola, Cello, Drum group, Harp, Gong...




musescore.com


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 24, 2020)

d.healey said:


> If you're finding piano arrangements and tabs for free then they're probably not legal or official.


 When searching tabs that's (both, UG has also official tabs) not that true:








Are UG Tabs Legal and Does UG Pay Money to Artists for Hosting Tabs? Yes, and Yes


A few lines to explain how tab world works.




www.ultimate-guitar.com


----------

